# Network manager es un fastidio, alguna forma de evitar esto?

## alexertech

Hola a todos.

Cada vez que entro en mi sesión gnome, el nm-applet me pide que desbloquee el keyring para poder acceder a la contraseña de mi red inalámbrica. En un principio era un fastidio pero decidí soportarlo. Ahora recientemente veo que el knetworkmanager (KDE) no anda haciendo preguntas una y otra vez.

Entonces como estamos en el mundo de "todo es posible", quisiera saber si existe alguna forma de hacer que el nm-applet use una clave guardada en algún sitio y no me este pidiendo cada vez que inicio la sesión desbloquear el keyring.

Puede sonar como una práctica insegura, pero realmente en este caso quiero ser más práctico antes que cualquier otra cosa.

Saludos  :Very Happy:  y gracias de antemano por todos sus comentarios y/o sugerencias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbcjorge

Busca en los foros... existen varios threads hablando del tema...

----------

## artic

Hola ,

Ahora mismo utilizo wpa_gui   :Very Happy:    ,vale que no tienen chorraditas en la barra y no es tan potito pero hace su cometido .

Para utilizarlo como usuario lo debes especificar en el .conf

Salu2

----------

## sefirotsama

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hola ,
> 
> Ahora mismo utilizo wpa_gui     ,vale que no tienen chorraditas en la barra y no es tan potito pero hace su cometido .
> 
> Para utilizarlo como usuario lo debes especificar en el .conf
> ...

 

esta en portage? puedes seleccionar la red que quieres para conectar? es grafico? guarda passwords?

gracias artic

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Yo directamente no utilizo networkmanager debido a su mal funcionamiento, ya que si definimos las ips estaticas con el comando ifconfig, networkmanager ya no escanea redes.

La verdad es qué, no me compliqué, y desinstalé networkmanager e instalé WICD, un buen gestor de redes inalambricas y también valido para administrar la conexion por cable, magnifico programa.

Saludos.

----------

## alexertech

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas  :Very Happy: 

ZaPa: Alguna guía o algo particular que se deba saber para instalarlo ? Estoy revisando su Web y se ve mucho más completo qu el NM.

Que opiniones me puedes dar al respecto ?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Coghan

En bugzilla existe este bug sobre net-misc/wicd (Wireless Interface Connection Daemon) con el ebuild para instalarlo, no lo he probado pero imagino que irá bien, lo puedes agregar a tu portage local.

----------

## artic

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *artic wrote:*   Hola ,
> 
> Ahora mismo utilizo wpa_gui     ,vale que no tienen chorraditas en la barra y no es tan potito pero hace su cometido .
> 
> Para utilizarlo como usuario lo debes especificar en el .conf
> ...

 

Wpa_gui creo que esta disponible como USE de wpa_supplicant , si es gráfico, si guarda passwords ,si puedes escanear redes.Conecta con encriptados wpa2 sin problemas.

El otro del que te hablan nunca lo he probado , el administrador wireless de kubuntu tambien esta basado en network-manager .

Salu2

----------

## Niltsiar

Aquí puedes encontrar información sobre como configurar pam y gnome-keyring.

Yo seguí esos pasos en su día y NetworkManager funciona de maravilla, sin preguntarme ninguna contraseña, tan sólo con la del inicio de sesión.

Espero que te sea de utilidad.

----------

## alexertech

Gracias Niltsiar!!

Seguí la guía y ahora todo perfecto.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkredd

Hola gentoozaa !!

con respecto a ke en gnome te pilla a kada rato la contraseña, buskando por e wiki me encontre esto y dice ke debes de poner en un conf el nombre de tu maq. algo asi

NetworkManager reads the /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf to determine the hostname. If no value is assigned then an IP address is set as a hostname which can cause problems opening new windows in Gnome. To prevent this, add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf:

File: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

te dejo el link y spero ke te sirva !!!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

----------

